# Guess What McDonald’s Food Item This Is?



## FoggyMirror (Oct 23, 2010)

http://docakilah.wordpress.com/2011/05/11/can-you-guess-what-mcdonald’s-food-item-this-is/


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

looks like chicken to me... :|


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Eh, I'll still eat at McDonald's.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

meh I don't eat there anyways.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Mmmm, chicken nuggets with honey mustard are my favorite. You can get 20 pieces for only $10 :boogie


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sort of reminded me of a corn snake..


----------



## FoggyMirror (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought it was a snake a first. That is actually pretty close to the color.


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd like to imagine it's ice-cream. Regardless of what it is, nothing will put me off of eating Mcdonalds.


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thought it was ice cream at first glance :/ Doesn't matter though, I haven't eaten there for years and don't plan to.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Barette said:


> Eh, I'll still eat at McDonald's.


Hell yeah. I eat there 3 times a week. xD


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Chicken nugget paste


----------



## Minipurz (Aug 25, 2009)

Nom nom nom.. Mc Donald is some nasty ****, only thing I would ever eat from there is their ice creams  But I rarely go.. Nasty **** :afr

But if you like it, be my guest.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Mc grease!!


----------



## epostler (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm eating McDonald's right now....the chicken nuggets in fact lol. I don't really care what they do to it, its still delicious to me especially with honey mustard!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mr Mug said:


> I'd like to imagine it's ice-cream. Regardless of what it is, nothing will put me off of eating Mcdonalds.


or strawberry taffy.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't go to McD's much but I love their Prosperity burger during the Chinese New Year. The black pepper sauce is so hot and good :eyes.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Really not much worse than the average sausage if you think about it.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

I didn't want to look at it because I thought it would be a bowel movement


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who said:


> Don't go to McD's much but I love their Prosperity burger during the Chinese New Year. The black pepper sauce is so hot and good :eyes.


We need pictures - I have never heard of that!
I used to work at McDonald's too :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Silent Image said:


> I didn't want to look at it because I thought it would be a bowel movement


It looks like strawberry ice cream. :lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A batch of laffy taffy?


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

At that point I ask myself, if they can make crap like that taste and look good, why don't they take a healthy, say soy or corn based mass and make something out of that? It would be cheap, healthy, good tasting, good for the environement... Oh and yeah, no animals had to suffer...
Vegetarianism FTW, I'd say.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Look like a giant flamingo took a dump


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol

I hate burger joints. It's not even that it turns my stomach inside out, it doesn't even taste good. Last time I ate at McD's it was a last resort and I felt like I'd eaten twice the amount when I was done. Gross. The burgers I make at home taste so much better.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I generally stay away from processed "mystery meat" and fast food. I used to eat chicken nuggets as well (a long long time ago in a galaxy far far away), but they really don't taste like much without the sauce - just battered greasy cardboard once they get cold.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> We need pictures - I have never heard of that!
> I used to work at McDonald's too :lol











Tadaa!
It's saucier IRL than in the picture :yes 
Too bad it's only seasonal.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Where's the double McRib Prosperity Burger?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Ground up chicken part leftovers, bones, tendons, and other non-meat parts. Add in some ammonium to break it down and remove the bad taste. Then add a bunch of salt and corn syrup to come up with a standard taste. Freeze and deep fry before serving.

I knew there was a reason I haven't had a chicken nugget for years


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Eh I don't eat at McDonalds after they said that you have to ask specifically for fries,nope its Burger King nowadays, so I don't really care


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

McRib?

I know some people that LOVE those. I didn't like 'em. But I LOVE McDonald's :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Who said:


> Tadaa!
> It's saucier IRL than in the picture :yes
> Too bad it's only seasonal.


Those look awesome!!!! Everybody is closed here now :lol.
We have Burger King that is almost like that, but McDonald's sticks to ketchup, mustard, and mayonnaise. For the McRib, they have barbecue sauce.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

David777 said:


> Where's the double McRib Prosperity Burger?





Cletis said:


> McRib?
> 
> I know some people that LOVE those. I didn't like 'em. But I LOVE McDonald's :yes


I don't think it's the same as McRib.
It's not barbecue sauce and there's no pickles in it.

I like black peppery food so this is my fave from McD's :b


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh my god, why is it pink?!?!!




For some odd reason, I'm craving McDonalds now. That image didn't influence me at all. XD


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

wow! and i mentally said to myself strawberry milkshake.


----------



## milkfox (Dec 14, 2011)

Can't believe my parents used to let me eat that trash. Nothing good about food that doesn't rot.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Look on the bright side, it could have been made from old cats.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

To me it looks like a leprechaun to me


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Ha weird, I just saw that photo of the processed meat goo posted on the discussion board of the food course I'm taking.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

I haven't had Chicken McNuggets in years. But I eat so much heavily processed crap that I'm sure the food I eat looks like that at some point in the food prep cycle.

I had a KFC Crunchy Fried Chicken Sandwich and popcorn chicken the other day. It was really good. I bet that's made from the same pink stuff.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i used to love chicken mcnuggets when i was little. the only fast food restaurant i usually go to is wendy's and sometimes burger king. i rarely go to mcdonald's and if i do, i just get ice cream or coffee/frappe.


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope this doesn't include the chicken selects! D:


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks gross. but in the end the chicken nuggets are delicious!


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol.. I saw Jamie Oliver's rendition of McDonalds Chicken Nuggets a year or so ago... needless to say that I was very glad to be a vegetarian.






... If you want the best bit, skip to 3:25.. lol.


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit: (how do we edit the original post?...)






(



)


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

My mother never let me eat at Mcdonalds. I always got mad as a little kid that I couldn't get anything there. Until a year into my vegetarianism, I found out they use rendered beef fat to fry their fries. After that, any secret wishing that I could eat there disappeared. And then I went vegan, and realised that no one needs to eat at that **** farm anyway.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd rather eat a human fetus.


----------



## Rossificus (Apr 27, 2011)

Articles like this are ridiculously biased and don't tell the full story. 

I don't see how it's an 'outrage' either.. it's not like it's a big secret how they process meats.. and they can 'get away with it' because it's not harmful to eat. You don't think they'd serve up food without proof that it's safe to eat do you? Especially in the crazily beurocratic world we live in these days.

When people see words like ammonium hydroxide they immediately think OH MY GOD! But what they, and the article fail to understand are the full chemical processes taking place and the levels of said chemicals that are safe for consumption. Don't take what I say for gospel.. they're always finding out things we thought were safe are actually harmful, but equally, there's no need to jump on the drama bandwagon without knowing your stuff and don't think they're conning you into eating dangerous food.

Besides. It tastes bloody lovely!


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

We all know it's killing us, but we can't stop. It's just tastes too good. We've been duped. lol


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bought some McNuggets on the way home.
Oh, and some red wine, too. 

So if I do end up getting sick, chances are my vomit will be pink!


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

okay, this is it... when is north america going to start farming insects?

Marcel Dicke: Why not eat insects? | Video on TED.com

i never had the buds for their nuggets, though their double cheese burgers ... i could eat those all day.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

uke

I already have food issues as it is .


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ewwwwww!!! That's going to put me off McNuggets for at least a week or two!


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I'd rather eat a human fetus.


Um, ew? Seriously? A human fetus over some mechanically separated chicken?


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jamie Oliver has taught me the art of identifying crap. That sounded a little weird but ok. 

Anyhoo, I remember his show a few years back about making chicken nuggets and was just surprised by how much pink there was.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Grapefruits said:


> Um, ew? Seriously? A human fetus over some mechanically separated chicken?


.... In Japan its been done and remade into food...... true story


----------



## everydayiFFUUUU (Feb 6, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> .... In Japan its been done and remade into food...... true story


and fetus soup in china!


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it rabbit crap, or deer? Hmmm. Any one schooled in the art of identifying crap?



xTKsaucex said:


> Jamie Oliver has taught me the art of identifying crap.


Ah, just the man...


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Honestly tactics like this make me roll my eyes. Why do people assume I don't know mc donalds isn't healthy. Super foodies actually make organic food seem more chic than healthy and do more to turn people away from healthy living in my opinion.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

grilled snake from a macdonalds in asia!


----------

